# North Dakota Field Trial



## joel druley (Sep 6, 2010)

Any updates from this weekend's trial would be appreciated. Good luck to all the dogs and handlers! Thank you!


----------



## jollydog (Jul 10, 2006)

Heard the open has about 20 dogs left to 
Run in the morning - sorry all I know.


----------



## C Torinus (Jun 19, 2010)

I heard 16. But no matter, they will come back with a tough 2nd series.


----------



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

Yeah!! Gemstone's Skyy Blue Owner Gwen Jones Handler Jimmie Darnell wins very hard Q


----------



## m blank (Apr 2, 2006)

Congrats Gwen!


----------



## Chuck Wagner (Dec 9, 2009)

Any info on the Derby today?


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur Callbacks to the waterblind

1,3,6,11,15,19,20,23,25,26,27,28,33,35,36,39,43,44

18 Total


----------



## joel druley (Sep 6, 2010)

Can someone share the Q placements and Open callbacks? Thank you!


----------



## HiddenAcresRetrievers (Nov 3, 2013)

13 Derby call backs to 3rd are:
1,3,6,7,8,10,11,12,13,17,19,21,24


----------



## Chuck Wagner (Dec 9, 2009)

Thanks for the update!


----------



## Erin O'Brien (Mar 5, 2010)

Q placements


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur callbacks to the last series

1,3,20,28,33,35,36

Total 7


----------



## Chuck Wagner (Dec 9, 2009)

I've heard there is a 4th in the derby...any call back info from the 3rd?


----------



## HiddenAcresRetrievers (Nov 3, 2013)

North Dakota Retriever Club 2015 Fall Derby Results


1st- #24 Haze/Patton
2nd- #8 Eli/Patton
3rd- #6 Pistol Annie/Darnell
4th- #10 Blue/Otterness
RJ- #7 Rip/Wambach


JAMS-1,11,12,19

AM Results

1st- #1 Goldy/Hays
2nd- #33 Jessie/Machado
3rd- #20 Chef/Krueger
4th- #28 Dixie/ Huddleston

RJ-#36 Tug/Semmler

JAMS- 3,35


----------



## joel druley (Sep 6, 2010)

Can anyone post the Open placements? Thank you!


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

joel druley said:


> Can anyone post the Open placements? Thank you!


I know little but 
1st Ike Aronof/Farmer
2nd Holland Aycock/Farmer
3rd don't know 
4th Billie Finch/Farmer


----------



## Erin O'Brien (Mar 5, 2010)

joel druley said:


> Can anyone post the Open placements? Thank you!


Open placements


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Congratulations to Phyllis Giroux on Haze's Derby WIN! Deep Run Moondog (FC-AFC KPR's Wet Willie x Seaside's All American Girl, MHF) is trained and was handled by Marc Patton. 

rita


----------



## TroyFeeken (May 30, 2007)

Placements are on Entry Express. Thank you everyone that came and ran. Sorry the weather couldn't have been better.

Congratulations to the finishers and those who placed. A couple specific congratulations are in order for the 2nd place in the Am and 3rd place in the Open, Jim Machado. Great weekend!

Also a huge congratulations to club member Doug Wambach for his RJ in the derby. Doug puts in a lot of time at the club to keep the grounds excellent shape along with helping run multiple events today all while having a dog in the race. Kudos to a true amateur trained and handled dog team!

Finally, big congrats to Duane Smith for his Jam in the Amateur. This was Duane's first all age finish and ribbon. He too puts in a ton of effort with his dogs as a real amateur trainer!


----------



## DSMITH1651 (Feb 23, 2008)

Thanks Troy I am extremely happy. Thank you and the NDRC for putting on a great event. Very thing seemed to run smoothly
Duane


----------

